# Por favor, no me avergüences en frente de mi jefe.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Estoy tratando de traducir lo siguiente:

Por favor Martha, no me avergüences en frente de mi jefe !

En contexto: Martha fué empleada doméstica en casa de Juan. Ella renunció porque Juan le debía meses de sueldo ahora ella lo encuentra en la calle con su jefe y arma una escena.

Mi intento:

Martha bitte, bringt mich nicht in Verlegenheit vor meinem Chef !

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## anahiseri

me suena perfecto, oceanboy


----------



## Tonerl

Martha, bitte* bring* mich nicht in Verlegenheit vor meinem Chef ! 

*también:*
Martha, bitte *bring* mich vor meinem Chef nicht in Verlegenheit !

Saludos


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Anahiseri y Tonerl por ayuda!

 Una pregunta más cuál sería la dicfencia con:::Bloßstellen?


----------



## Tonerl

*jemanden bloßstellen: *
*schlecht/lächerlich machen, im Ansehen schaden, kompromittieren, herabwürdigen* 
poner a alguien en evidencia
*
Es casi lo mismo:*
_*jemanden schlecht aussehen lassen*_
hacer quedar mal a alguien

*jemanden in Verlegenheit bringen:*
avergonzar a alguien

Ojalá te ayuden estos ejemplos !?


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias pero también escuché de alguien decir::

Beschäme mich nicht.

Que se escucharía decir en la calle en Alemania?


----------



## anahiseri

Si quieres más variantes, Oceanboy, propongo
Bring mich nicht in eine peinliche Situation!


----------



## Tonerl

_*Du beschämst mich  
(bringst mich in große Verlegenheit, machst mich ganz verlegen, bringst mich in eine peinliche Situation) etc. 
Z.B: durch deine Hilfsbereitschaft/Großzügigkeit*_

Pero la palabra „_*beschämen“*_ -aunque sea totalmente correcto - no lo oirás muy a menudo.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias amigos foreros por su gentil ayuda !


----------

